# CRC-Fehler bei Spiele Installation



## vin vom Dorf (23. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mir gestern einen neuen PC zusammengebaut.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, das mir bei vielen Spielen während der Installation CRC-Fehler angezeigt werden.
An den CD`s oder dem Laufwerk liegts nicht, da ich die Spiele auf meinem alten Rechner mit dem *selben* Laufwerk ohne Probleme installieren kann.

Dann dachte ich es liegt am RAM, hab mal Memtest durchlaufen lassen und das hat auch prompt ca. 300 Fehler angezeigt.
Inzwischen läuft der RAM Fehlerfrei, und ich dachte schon das Problem ist gelöst, aber es tritt weiterhin auf.

Im übrigen passiert das auch wenn ich ein Image in ein virtuelles Laufwerk einlege und dann was installieren will.

Also spiele die sich installieren lassen sind z.B. CoD 5, Dead Space und Red Alert 3.
Spiele die sich nicht installieren lassen sind zB Anno 1701, Crysis, NFS Undercover.

Mein System:
AMD X2 6000+
2GB GSkill PC8000 
Asus M3A78 Pro
Sapphire Radeon HD4850
Samsung HD322HJ 320 GB
Win XP 32Bit

Treiber sind alle aktuell.
Prime95 und 3DMark06 laufen alle einwandfrei.
Achja, manchmal hab ich auch einfach so einen Bluescreen, kA wodran das liegt,
ist auch zu schnell um was zu lesen dadrauf.

Achso und noch was, ich hab bei der Formatierung der neuen Festplatte immer "Schnelle Formatierung gewählt",
kann das damit was zu tun haben?

Wäre schön wenn jemand eine Lösung wüsste, THX!

MfG
Vin


----------



## vin vom Dorf (23. November 2008)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## G.Skill (23. November 2008)

Also das ist jetzt sicherlich nicht die Lösung des Problems,aber ich hatte das mal bei NFS : PS,und ich habe einfach die DVD aufn PC kopiert,und dann installiert.
Aber als ich nach paar Monaten Windows neu installiert hatte,gings auch wieder normal !? Woran das lag,weiß ich immernoch nicht.
Aber du könntest versuchen die Spiele so zu installieren


----------



## vin vom Dorf (23. November 2008)

hab ich auch schon, einfach mal auf die platte kopiert, funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

CRC ist glaub ich so ne art prüfsumme, in jedem falle hat es was mit gepackten dateien zu tun, d.h. offenbar gibt es beim entpacken von daten einen fehler.

dein RAM braucht sicher mehr als die standard 1.8V, vielleicht liegt es daran. das kann man im BIOS manuell einstellen. schau im shop oder so nach, für wieviel Volt das RAM gedacht ist. mit zu wenig volt kann es MINIMALE fehler geben, die aber beim entpacken schon reichen. auch deine bleusreens hin und weider deuten darauf hin, dass es am RAM liegen könnte


----------



## vin vom Dorf (23. November 2008)

also ein RAM Riegel war scheinbar defekt,
jetzt läuft er nur noch mit einem Riegel der im Memtest keine Fehler zeigt bei 2.1 V. Auch die Bluescreens sind bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Was bleibt sind die CRC-Fehler.
Am RAM lags offenbar nicht.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Hast du mal die IDE/Sata Kabel getauscht?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (23. November 2008)

so problem hat sich gelöst...
Ich weiß allerdings nicht so wirklich wodran es lag.
Habe jetzt Windows XP nochmal auf einer anderen Partition installiert und siehe da, ich kann alle Spiele problemlos installieren.
Obwohl ich die gleichen Programme und Treiber drauf hab wie auf der anderen Partition.

Danke an alle die geholfen haben!


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2008)

manchmal is der wurm drin. ich hatte auch mal nen PC neu, windows drauf => schwere fehler. 4 tage rumprobiert, dann windows neu drauf, EXAKT gleiche hardware und BIOS-einstellungen und treiberversionen usw => lief einwandfrei... ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. November 2008)

moin,

als tip kann ich auch nur sagen: vor jeder neuinstallation memtest und knoppix den rechner stressen lassen, dann spart man sich viel stress.
als ich noch jünger war habe ich mal mit nem übertakteten pc windows installiert, war einfach nur bugy.
ich mache jetzt das oben genannte immer präventiv, auch kann ich so meiner oc hardware beim verfall zusehen

mfg


----------

